# Silicone Masks



## Frighteners Entertainment

This is looking very promising for next year.
I may have a series of full head silicone masks ( like the ones Rusty makes, but my own line, made by FX Artist in CA) available by the Time MidWest Haunters Convention is next year. 
I'm very excited about this and hoping for some super great pricing.
These will all be limited production movie set quality pieces.


----------



## meltdown211

*Looks good!*

But the prices...ouch...will yours be the same price?

Melty


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm trying to get some great prices, just used Rusty's page as a reference for what to expect.
But I must say, my expectations are these will be even better.
This FX guy has been doing Hollywood set and make up for over 20 yrs.
I can only remember a few of the movies he's worked, since the list was so long....Van Helsing (special effects makeup) , Fantastic Four (prosthetic department supervisor/speciality costumes) , Se7en (key artist) there's more, just can't remember??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yes got off the phone with Allen a few hours ago.
Maybe looking at silicone body prosthetics as well.
I'll post some behind the scene (past movie sets) pictures as soon as I get them.
It will be after their weekend party.


----------



## kerryike

Super cool masks. The craftsmanship is awesome, and I'd love to own one. I particularly love the way it sort of becomes part of your face when talking or moving your facial muscles. The price is rather salty for the average haunter like myself. If the price were cut in half, it'd be worth a serious looking into. Please keep us informed on your progress.


----------



## beelce

WOW these are great!!! I want one really bad...My dream is to show up about half way through my own haunt and have absolutely no one recognize me. Boy could I have fun with the old man mask!! Alas the price.


----------



## Bodybagging

The reason silicone masks are so expensive is due to the cost of material, plus the added time involved in the production. Jeff I do not see you being able to produce a silicone mask any cheaper than SPFX, especially if you are farming out the work. Ive made a few silicone masks and in my opinion I would rather buy one than bother with hassles of silicone. Good luck with it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Having an edge always paves the way for great quality and lower pricing.
I hope that I have proven that over the last 4 yrs.
Thanks for the wishes!


----------



## DeathTouch

I bet if Jeff shows them some leg then he will get a good discount.


----------



## mgrmax

I saw the SPFX mask at HauntCon this year. They are very cool indeed and unbelievably realistic. I hope you can pull these off at a lower cost. I would be up for one!


----------



## BudMan

If anybody can pull this off, it's Jeff.
Any idea on what styles yet?


----------



## joker

Did anything come of this?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Still waiting on sculpts.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Nice, but expensive. If you could make some affordable silicone masks you would be a god.


----------



## Skeletons in my closet

I'd love to see you throw your hat into the silicone mask "ring", Jeff. There isn't much selection on the market, with SPFX and Composite Effects being a couple of the major players. I've actually got an SPFX mask and silicone hands on order for this year, and definitely would have preferred a better price.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I need to make a call and see where they're at with these.
I had my fingers crossed to have them at MHC this year.
It's not looking good at this point


----------



## dionicia

Might be worth it if the price was right.


----------

